
What the hell is going on? - randomname2
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2016/05/what-in-the-hell-is-going-on.html
======
mtgx
This article is hilarious. People are tired of the "niceness"? I think they
are tired of the bullshit lies they get fed from the established politicians
and they also feel that the way current democracies work doesn't give them
enough power to affect top-level decisions.

